# Message from Gail



## Steff (Jun 13, 2011)

Gail has  had her appointment with the doctor first thing he did was measure her ketones and immediately said you have Ketoacidosis  he could even smell it, so she has been sent straight to the medical assessment unit and is waiting for a bed, when i hear more i'll update x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2011)

On no! Thanks for letting us know Steff, send her our best wishes for a quick recovery please.


----------



## Blythespirit (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh no! Poor Gail. Please send her my love too Steff. XXXXX


----------



## Natalie123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh Dear! Poor Gail, send our best wishes for a speedy recovery, we will be thinking of her xxx


----------



## veganlass (Jun 13, 2011)

HUGS to Gail.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 13, 2011)

Get well soon Gail


----------



## margie (Jun 13, 2011)

Steff could you pass my best wishes on a speedy recovery to Gail. Thank you.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Steff please send my best wishes to Gail and hope that she has a speedy recovery


----------



## twinnie (Jun 13, 2011)

hugs {{{{}}}}} for you gail hope you are home soon


----------



## Steff (Jun 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> On no! Thanks for letting us know Steff, send her our best wishes for a quick recovery please.





Blythespirit said:


> Oh no! Poor Gail. Please send her my love too Steff. XXXXX





Natalie123 said:


> Oh Dear! Poor Gail, send our best wishes for a speedy recovery, we will be thinking of her xxx





margie said:


> Steff could you pass my best wishes on a speedy recovery to Gail. Thank you.





AJLang said:


> Hi Steff please send my best wishes to Gail and hope that she has a speedy recovery



All done x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 13, 2011)

Steff said:


> Gail has  had her appointment with the doctor first thing he did was measure her ketones and immediately said you have Ketoacidosis  he could even smell it, so she has been sent straight to the medical assessment unit and is waiting for a bed, when i hear more i'll update x



Poor gail, she text me about 4.45pm to tell me she was in hospital. She's in the best place right now and hopefully she will have a better night tonight.  Sheena


----------



## Monica (Jun 13, 2011)

oh noo, Hugs from me too


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh no! Hope she's feeling much better soon!! xx


----------



## shirl (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Steff,

please give Gail my best wishes for a speedy recovery, and {{{{{big hugs}}}}} too.

lv Shirl


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hope your in and out quickly Gail.................get well soon.......


----------



## Lilies (Jun 13, 2011)

Big hugs and best wishes to Gail x


----------



## cazscot (Jun 13, 2011)

Big (((hugs))) gail xxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 13, 2011)

Send Gail my love x


----------



## am64 (Jun 13, 2011)

good luck gail x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just to let you know gail has been put on a saline drip and a sliding scale. Sheena x


----------



## Steff (Jun 13, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Just to let you know gail has been put on a saline drip and a sliding scale. Sheena x



Poor thing Gail we are thinking of you, ive not text incase she was not allowed her mobile xx 

Thanks Sheena


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 13, 2011)

Steff said:


> Poor thing Gail we are thinking of you, ive not text incase she was not allowed her mobile xx
> 
> Thanks Sheena



She text me to let me know, but she's probably texting on the QT.  Hope she has a good night.  Sheena


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 13, 2011)

Steff said:


> Gail has  had her appointment with the doctor first thing he did was measure her ketones and immediately said you have Ketoacidosis  he could even smell it, so she has been sent straight to the medical assessment unit and is waiting for a bed, when i hear more i'll update x



What is ketoacidodis?


----------



## Steff (Jun 13, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> She text me to let me know, but she's probably texting on the QT.  Hope she has a good night.  Sheena



Yeah the tinker just txt me x me too she is in the best place


----------



## teapot8910 (Jun 13, 2011)

Please pass on my love and best wishes to Gail for a speedy recovery xxxx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> What is ketoacidodis?



It's acid that remains in your body and then starts burning fat.  It can be very dangerous and can lead to a Diabetic Coma.  Newly diagnoised often end up in hospital because the BS has been high for a while and then ketoacidodis sets in .  My little grandaughter Grace was diagnoised 10 days ago and she had ketones.  Sheena


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 13, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> It's acid that remains in your body and then starts burning fat.  It can be very dangerous and can lead to a Diabetic Coma.  Newly diagnoised often end up in hospital because the BS has been high for a while and then ketoacidodis sets in .  My little grandaughter Grace was diagnoised 10 days ago and she had ketones.  Sheena



Thanks for update


----------



## KateR (Jun 13, 2011)

Get well soon Gail.


----------



## heasandford (Jun 13, 2011)

Steff, keep passing on best wishes, even though I've never spoken, it hits us all hard when this happens, she needs to know we're all thinking of her xx


----------



## tracey w (Jun 13, 2011)

Get well soon Gail, xx


----------



## Caroline (Jun 14, 2011)

Please also send my best wishes to Gail for  speedy recovery. I look foward to seeing her back on the forum when she feels up to it.


----------



## caroleann (Jun 14, 2011)

Get well soon Gail


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon Gail.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gail is feeling better today, her blood sugars have gone down and she might be able to go home this afternoon   Sheena


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 14, 2011)

Send Tuesday hugs to Gail {{{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm glad they've at least caught it in time and she's where she can get the treatment she needs. Please tell her my thoughts are with her and I hope she'll be back soon.


----------



## Steff (Jun 14, 2011)

Well pleased to hear Gail could be home this afternoon xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2011)

Steff said:


> Well pleased to hear Gail could be home this afternoon xx



That's great news


----------



## Natalie123 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pleased to hear Gail is feeling better, I hope she gets to go home later xx


----------



## MargB (Jun 14, 2011)

Just catching up and only just seen this.  Hopefully she will be on her way home soon and can read this thread for herself.

So, hope all is going well for you Gail


----------



## PhilT (Jun 14, 2011)

Only just seen this. Hope you are feeling better soon Gail.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gail is on her way home now and is feeling much better.  Take it easy gail and have a nice relaxing few days.  Sheena xxxx


----------



## shirl (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Gail,

so pleased to hear your on your way home, take good care of yourself,

Shirl


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 14, 2011)

Glad to hear you are on your way home. Take care of yourself Gail


----------



## gail1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you every body for your kindness I didt know I had so many friends, it means a lot to me to know i have so many friends on here. when i saw my gp i started to tell him how i felt and he stopped me and said you have ketosis you smell of it and he sent me straight to the medical assessment ward therefore bypassing a+e. They put me on a drip and sliding scale straight away. I have never felt that ill before. ketosis and hyperglycaemia. By this morning my bs had gone down to 15 and they told me that if it went ok after they had given me half of my normal insulin this morning i could go home. how slow this morning went i never was very good at waiting to get out of hospital. The ward sister was so nice she arranged transport home for me. 
Im so glad the being sick, drinking water has stopped(i went though 4 one liter bottles  of squash on sunday )AND im glad the peeing for england has stopped  and the thrush has eased off as well.
Can I again thanks to everybody again but extra special thanks to two very special people Steffie and Sheena who i count myself very lucky to know
Thanks all
gail


----------



## Natalie123 (Jun 14, 2011)

Glad to hear you are feeling better now Gail, it sounds like you went through a lot yesterday but brilliant to hear that your GP and the hospital nurse treated you well and got you better quickly


----------



## margie (Jun 14, 2011)

Glad to see that your home Gail. Your GP does you proud. Will the DSNs from the hospital keep in touch with you a while to ensure that your blood sugars remain stable?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2011)

Glad to hear you are back home Gail, and that you were looked after well in hospital. I had DKA when I was diagnosed so I can fully appreciate how absolutely horrible you must have felt - hope you are firing on all cylinders very soon


----------



## Steff (Jun 14, 2011)

Glad your home Gail hun you have loads of friends hun we love you xxx


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 14, 2011)

Belated hugs from me Gail. {{hug}}


----------



## gail1 (Jun 15, 2011)

woke up this morning feeling bit croke bs gone up to 25 and i have low levels keytones so have got docs appoiment later in day i feel rough


----------



## margie (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck Gail - its sounds like you need your insulin requirements looked at. Did they give you any advice at the hospital ?


----------



## gail1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks margie they just said take insulin as normal im on 120 units


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 15, 2011)

gail1 said:


> woke up this morning feeling bit croke bs gone up to 25 and i have low levels keytones so have got docs appoiment later in day i feel rough



Hi gail sorry you are feeling rough again. Drink plenty of water if you are thirsty and maybe your dr will have to change your Insulin requirements.  I hope it goes well gail.  Take care dear friend  Lots of love Sheena xxxx


----------



## gail1 (Jun 15, 2011)

have just come back from docs i was lucky they called and said DR ++++ has a cancellation can you make it by 10.20. He was really nice said that he would expect me to still have keytones as they will not disappear that quick. Said they needed to keep an eye on me and i have to go back on friday to see my own gp. Hes given me some antibiotics for chest infection, tablets/cream for the thrush thank goodness i even have it under my boobs (sorry guys to much info). Told him i was looking forward to my swim and he said he would recommend that i didt go. Any one got an idea why is it maybe bad to exercise when u have hi bs/keytones?

Am home and am going to have a sick day ie im going to do not a lot and watch a lot of tv


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think it's the exercise that's the problem Gail. It's the pool, you could catch anything in there from flu to verruccas. I reckon he thinks you have enough to cope with at the moment. Glad to know you're doing better.


----------



## margie (Jun 15, 2011)

If you exercise with your BS at that level your body will think it needs to release more glucose into your system. I would guess given you still have ketones that your body would attempt to burn more fat to get the glucose it needs (it has no or very little in the way of stores)- and thus increase your ketones. I am not 100% on this but I think its something like that.

PS Can your GP give you a longer course of antibiotics as you just don't seem to be able to shift it. If you are seeing him on Friday bring up the length of time you have been suffering with the chest.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 15, 2011)

extra work for your muscles means they will want more fuel/energy/glucose, with high BS and ketones your body does not have enough insulin to process what there already (ketones + BS).......so you would produce more ketones essentially...........

So Margie and Alison both make valid points, good to see you up and about............


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 15, 2011)

Sending love and hugs, Gail, sorry I have been AWOL for a few days and missed the post.  Glad they are keeping an eye on you.xx


----------



## trophywench (Jun 15, 2011)

Plus the fact that the chest infection, plus the thrush, will also be making your BS higher than it should be.

Why the hell these days don't they keep you in hospital until they have sorted out everything that's wrong with you?  (I know why, you'd likely catch MRSA or summat else while you were in there and they don't have the resources in the first place - BUT ... it's a bit like getting stabbed and they staunch the bleeding and send her home, if the stab wound hasn't been closed; what a waste of time .....)

Hope you do start to feel a bit better soon Gail.


----------



## Lairyfairy (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry I missed this thread earlier Gail, and hope that you will soon be feeling much better soon.

Hugs from Lairy xxx


----------



## rachelha (Jun 15, 2011)

Gail,   The advice I have always had is not to exercise if your blood sugar is above 16, I have never been sure why though.   I hope you are feeling better very soon.


----------



## gail1 (Jun 20, 2011)

FOOTNOTE
when i was being discharged i asked for one vial of insulin to take home(you all know my past history when i have had a lot of insulin vials) i told the pharmistist, the docter and the ward sister that i only wanted one vial. you guessed it right they gave me a whole box i told the sister again i only wanted one and she said it didt matter i could take the whole box, now forgive me I didt wana explain in front of other patchents and staff why i didt want the whole box so i just tossed the four extra vials in a bin round the corner. I told my GP about it the followring day and he flipped. He said they are well aware of my past insulin histoy and that one of the signatures on my discharge letter was a consultant whos treated me when i have been admitted for the other reason. This is the second time they have done this so hes been in touch with the chief excutive and is going to make a formal complaint about it. The hospital is going to hate me as thats two formal  complaints against them for the same thing. Im very lucky indeed to have my gp on my side


----------



## shiv (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Gail, it sounds so frustrating for you - forgive me for thinking this way, but not only do you have specific reasons for only wanting 1 vial, but think of the cost of those other 4 - if only they had listened to you, they wouldn't have gone to waste.

Hope you are doing better - I've been thinking of you. xx


----------



## gail1 (Jun 20, 2011)

You are so right Shiv think of the money thats gone to waiste


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2011)

If they'd dealt with the original frmal complaint correctly they wouldn't be getting another 

Gail, well done for taking the action you did. It's a shame the insulin was wasted, but not your fault and glad you sought to take temptation out of your way.


----------



## Robster65 (Jun 20, 2011)

The only people annoyed at a second complaint are those who should have made changes from the first. They really ought to be very worried and thankful that you took the course of action that you did. If you'd been in a less strong frame of mind a complaint would be the least of their concerns.

Well done for being pro active and hope you get a formal apology from them.

Rob


----------



## gail1 (Jun 20, 2011)

The first complaint has still not been resolved, it takes so long for the nhs to move when things like this are started. I will be honest its my gp whos started the ball rolling in both cases and its him whos keeping it going. He is my rock and i count myself very lucky to have such a kind caring supportive gp i mean how many other gps would see a patient with mental health issues 2-3 times a week just to give her 2 vials of insulin a time. I did ask him a while ago why didt he just give me prescriptions dated a couple of days apart his reply I want to keep an eye on you, hes seen me like this for about 4 years now ever since i was first sectioned.


----------



## shiv (Jun 20, 2011)

He sounds fab, Gail. It's great to hear how supportive he is.


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 20, 2011)

He sounds like he really is on your side as well as on your case!    Good for him - as well as good for you.  That took somne resolution, I don't doubt.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 20, 2011)

gail1 said:


> FOOTNOTE
> when i was being discharged i asked for one vial of insulin to take home(you all know my past history when i have had a lot of insulin vials) i told the pharmistist, the docter and the ward sister that i only wanted one vial. you guessed it right they gave me a whole box i told the sister again i only wanted one and she said it didt matter i could take the whole box, now forgive me I didt wana explain in front of other patchents and staff why i didt want the whole box so i just tossed the four extra vials in a bin round the corner. I told my GP about it the followring day and he flipped. He said they are well aware of my past insulin histoy and that one of the signatures on my discharge letter was a consultant whos treated me when i have been admitted for the other reason. This is the second time they have done this so hes been in touch with the chief excutive and is going to make a formal complaint about it. The hospital is going to hate me as thats two formal  complaints against them for the same thing. Im very lucky indeed to have my gp on my side



Your gp appears to be a very good one and doing everything he can to help you.  If people complain about things that go wrong, then hopefully the hospital will change things, for the better.  Isn't your history on the hospital notes? do they bother, no it appears not.  Good for you gail for trying to point out the possible bad outcome of too many vials, I hope the outcome of the complaint has a positive effect.  Take care Sheena xxxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 20, 2011)

You are very lucky Gail having such a lovely doctor


----------



## bev (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Gail,

Sorry to hear the hospital were so incompetent again - it is a good job your have a good GP. I hope you feel better soon.Bev


----------



## timbla (Jun 20, 2011)

so sorry.

good luck and god bless.


----------

